# 5 buns in GrandRapids Michigan NEED RESCUE



## christinelea1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I simply do not have the room here...I have been sent the pictures...finally came to have civil conversation with the owner who continues to leave them for days/nights. She WANTS to SURRENDER THEM. They are baking in the hot Mi. sun in almost 90 degree weather daily-sometimes without food and water.
Please email me if you can [email protected]


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope you'll get help.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 14, 2009)

I am going on vacation and cannot help with transport on this one, sorry.


----------



## swanlake (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw you contatced Tiny Paws in warren as I got an email. That is the rescue I work for. Hope things work out.


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have contacted everybunny that is 'somebunny'....

The bunnys are still there



I have too many to take them here....I can help with the vetting costs...

PLEASE

ANYBUN>>>>>

PLEASE HELP ME TO SAVE THESE POOR BUNNIES

Owner HAS agreed to SURRENDER!

For address email me!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 17, 2009)

If we find a foster berth for a couple, could you email me pictures? Are they small to medium size, unusual coloring - or simple beauties?

Do you know their approximate ages?


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 18, 2009)

They are 2 adults and 3 babies-VERY CUTE..Trying to figure that out but can tell you DEnise is doing rescue tomorrow BLESS HER HEART-the 2 adults have a place the babys are comeing here to our baby boarding room and the bottom line is I still will need help as there is wayyyy to many here...I have wonderful pairs happy littertrained (did I say wonderful) healthy pairs...and need help.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2009)

SRR is devoted to helping a couple. 

We will need transport assistance and a responsible foster home. 

Thank you to everyone who reaches out with kindness, and does so much to help!
Thank You Fosterers!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 22, 2009)

Two of the babies need a foster berth. Anyone in the area have space or the desire to watch two lil' ones mature??


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, don't tempt me!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Oh, don't tempt me!


They need awesome foster parents.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 25, 2009)

*pout* boyfriend said NO


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok we still NEED HELP!!!!HOMES!!!
I have one baby ADOPTED to the MOST BUNDERFUL home-a lady that adopted a cockatiel bird over 2 years agao and has remained in touch and SUPPORTED THIS RESCUE ever since...she picks out buns here and sponsers them too) She finally...well, one of the babies Saturday(coming to take ME TO RED LOBSTER b/c I dont "take good care of myself and someone has to spoil me"though I had to cancel the lunch date that day BUT...she came and met/saw this one little bunny(pics to follow) -said she could not stop thinking about him and could she ADOPT HIM!!!! I am ECSTATIC!He will have it made with Vicki!!!!
That is one FROM THE OVER 50 BUNS IN MY HOUSE HERE(((
Begging for help....Adopters, foster folks...


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 26, 2009)

CRAP-now I am trying to AGAIN figure out how to put pics hereGEESE!


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 26, 2009)

OH and AGES for the 3 MINI REX BABIES just rescued from GrandRapids are 6 weeks!They are TINY EENIE WEENIE compared to my 6 week old babies...I am sure that is from lack of foods/water...(the reason the rescue was URGENT)


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 26, 2009)

These are gonna be no more than 2-3 pound BUNS fully grown-they are VERY small...Momma bunny Lipesio(LIP+ EASE+ E+ OH)is just 2 and a half pounds....
I hope this helps anyone considering adopting or fostering...LOOK HOW CUTE!

Momma is the one with the WHITE nose and lips in the middle image-and in the middle of all the baby buns...


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Muskegon police HAVE CONCLUDED THEIR INVESTIGATION AND ARE RECOMMENDING CHARGES BE PRESSED....This is the first I have heard!!! 
BUT the dragging of their feet is now what is UNACCEPTABLE....The newly formed 'WEST MICHIGAN ANIMAL COALITION' will be forming a peaceful protest for these BUN- babies and so many more that have not gotten justice here... in WEST MICHIGAN!The police need o be arresting these abusers...My GOSH...Please PLEASE have an interest...I NEED HELP TO MAKE THIS GROUP HUGE RABBIT LOVERS) We need peope to stand up for better bunny care EVERYWHERE...
ONE other thing...CHOW HOUND IN GRAND RAPIS IS STILL SELLING BUNNIES-BABY BUNNIES! AVOID THEM LIKE THE PLAGUE!


----------

